# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Removing a gas wall heater

## Lexi01

Hi guys, 
I just did a quick search and couldn't find a related thread...so here's my question. 
How do I go about removing a gas wall heater?  I'm sure I can figure out how to get the heater off the wall but then there will be an open gas line that needs to be plugged or removed right? 
Is this best left to a plumber or can I get some fittings at Bunnings or wherever to do this job myself? 
Any advice would be appreciated.

----------


## Bloss

Often a job for a plumber, although usually not especially difficult. It is illegal for an unlicensed person to do any work on a gas line, including removal, and that's your responsibility. 
If gas is turned off outside at the meter and you are careful that the heater is unplugged (if it has an electrical connection as most do for fan and/or auto ignition) and you ensure no naked flames anywhere nearby then you can just take the front cover off unscrew the gas fittings and unscrew from the wall. Sometimes the power cable needs the plug cut off, but not usually, just unplug from socket before you start as I said. 
The bigger issue and why a plumber is usually called (aside for the legality) is that the pipe needs to be disconnected or made safe by termination. It is not uncommon for the pipe to be shared as far as a kitchen or whatever is the first take-off point so in order to allow you to use other gas appliances the heater line needs to be made gas-tight and secure or removed altogether. If the heater is the only gas appliance then the pipe could just be disconnected at both ends and removed. 
IMO you should see if you can get a plumber around - not a huge job, but not one for a novice DIYer to try.

----------


## Lexi01

Fantastic advice...thanks very much.

----------


## wonderplumb

Very good advice Old Bloss.
Not only is legality an issue, you must also take into consideration your insurance obligations should anything unfortunate happen, and we hope to God it doesnt!. 
When ever an appliance is being connected, dis-connected or any work what so ever is being done to an existing gas installation, the Licencee has a legal obligation to test said installation before re-commissioning it and therefore shouldering the responsibility in deeming it sound. 
Food for thought.

----------


## tricky4000

I would think you're not even allowed to disconnect gas if 1, the gas is turned off and 2, you're no licenced.  Wonderplumb, is this the case?

----------


## Bloss

> I would think you're not even allowed to disconnect gas if 1, the gas is turned off and 2, you're no licenced.  Wonderplumb, is this the case?

  That's what we said  "It is illegal for an unlicensed person to do any work on a gas line, including removal, and that's your responsibility." . . .  :2thumbsup:

----------


## wonderplumb

Gday Tricky, Lexi being in Vic id assume its a fixed and therefore hard-piped appliance. This being the case only a licenced contractor can fiddle with it. 
Only portable appliances that are connected by way of a bayonet fitting (space heaters and bbq's) can be connected / disconnected or I should say plugged in and unplugged by the punter.
Note where I said in my previous post "the Licencee", meaning the licenced contractor. Does look confusing if read the wrong way, my apologies!

----------

